# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Androgel absorption and body hair

## Enfuego129

Hello, I have currently been on Androgel for about 10 days with some positive benefits in my mood and energy levels found so far. Nothing else noticed regarding the other reported benefits from Androgel. FYI, this medicine has been prescribed due to low Testosterone levels in a recent wellness physical. Total testosterone was tested for, no other T related blood work at this time. I am using the lowest dose of four pumps if it matters for the answer to my question. 

My questions today are about Androgel and its alternative application sites. I have two small children that I want to protect from secondary exposure so all applications are being made to areas covered by a shirt. I have a fair amount of body hair on my chest and abdomen and am concerned about whether or not those areas are desirable due to absorption issues. Due to this I have been applying my daily dose to my shoulders but want to rotate to other body parts. I have also read that Androgel may actually cause the growth of body hair on application sites...is this true?

I have also read that users have noticed an increase in lean body mass and a reduction in body fat. What dose and how long does a user need to be on this to get those benefits. How quickly will you begin to notice those changes. FYI, I have not idea about my estrogen levels or other TRT blood work at this time. I will be requesting those tests from my GP in about three weeks when I go in for a followup on the Androgel.

----------


## zaggahamma

hi enfuego....
welcome
i started with double that dose and was getting stronger, losing fat, but had all the concerns that youre having of transfer plus ITS A MOTHER FVKING pain in the FVKING AS$!!!!!!!!!!!
Cant tell you that i havent added some hair on areas that i spread that shit but dont remember noticing when on gel or just being on test altogether....hair growth is common...seems like my nails grow faster and look healthier since starting TRT....
in answer to adding muscle and losing weight, well, it was rather quite quick for me....less than a month FOR SURE....energy, increase in libido, fatloss, strength and muscle gain were all observed on get..but quickly changed to shots as 90% of all posters I've seen on this board has

----------


## Enfuego129

Do you know if applying the gel to areas with body hair will give the same absorption as applying it to hairless areas like my shoulders. In other words will the hair prevent some of the Androgel from even getting in my system.

----------


## Vettester

Enfuego, didn't you do a write up on this just a few weeks ago? Tell the doctor you want injections and be rid of that stuff!! But, for the record on that stuff, don't put it on areas where you have hair.

----------


## Ashop

Ive heard of hair growth from the TRT but not direct
application 'site' hair growth.

----------


## Enfuego129

> Enfuego, didn't you do a write up on this just a few weeks ago? Tell the doctor you want injections and be rid of that stuff!! But, for the record on that stuff, don't put it on areas where you have hair.


Yes I did a writeup about two weeks ago shortly after joining and using Androgel for the first time. Although the questions in this thread are similar to the questions in my original thread. This question is about absorption and how it relates to hairy applicaiton sites (abdomen and chest). Does the follicle or actual hair absorb some of the T and prevent it from being used by my body.

Regarding using the injectable testosterone time will tell. I am letting this first month go as the doctor has recommended. On the day of followup I will discuss at length comprehensive blood work, issues with secondary contact for both my wife and children, injections vs. gel and how or what T might help with weight loss and improve my T levels.

I do not consider myself a hardcore bodybuilder but I do care about my appearance and weight so I want to get every benefit from the treatment I can legally get. I have been healthy other than depression and weight issues (6' 250, BMI 33%) so I do not really have a good handle on how aggressive my Dr might be. FYI, I do roughly an hour of resistance training and 45 minutes of cardio two to three times a week. Each workout I get my HR and respiratory rate up and my muscles tired when I am done.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yes I did a writeup about two weeks ago shortly after joining and using Androgel for the first time. Although the questions in this thread are similar to the questions in my original thread. This question is about absorption and how it relates to hairy applicaiton sites (abdomen and chest). Does the follicle or actual hair absorb some of the T and prevent it from being used by my body.
> 
> Regarding using the injectable testosterone time will tell. I am letting this first month go as the doctor has recommended. On the day of followup I will discuss at length comprehensive blood work, issues with secondary contact for both my wife and children, injections vs. gel and how or what T might help with weight loss and improve my T levels.
> 
> I do not consider myself a hardcore bodybuilder but I do care about my appearance and weight so I want to get every benefit from the treatment I can legally get. I have been healthy other than depression and weight issues (6' 250, BMI 33%) so I do not really have a good handle on how aggressive my Dr might be. FYI, I do roughly an hour of resistance training and 45 minutes of cardio two to three times a week. Each workout I get my HR and respiratory rate up and my muscles tired when I am done.


most of us ARENT hardcore bb's on the hrt site....there are some that do and did compete or ride the bf% down under 10 and so....but not for the most part....what vette is saying is that shiat is a waste of time AND money....and although it may work for those with low T...it is ridiculous to waste that money and questionable on delivery and potentially harmful transferrance of the test to woman...i rubbed that shit on hairy chest and abs and never had any problem...does it say in the insert not to rub on abs if hairy???????? cuz i know androgel says that thats a primary target for the gel.....ridiculous to do that EVERYDAY fvcking RIDICULOUS....i want my money back from when i used it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amcon

switch to test e or c asap... the andro sucks - you will get positive results but for how long? and it is a pain in the ass to apply...

----------


## Enfuego129

Thanks fellas for taking the time to post and help me out. I will continue to use the search feature to get my answers but may post a stupid question from time to time.

----------


## ottomaddox

I used Androderm for 2 years and what a complete waste of time. My levels were so inconsistent, one time I got my levels to 1100ng/dl on that stuff. Another time I used 3-5mg patches a day for a month and my levels came back at 87ng/dl. Once I switched to injectables, Test-Cyp, my levels were stable within a few months and have been running that way for about a year, hassle free. I use 200mgs every 10 days, 3 shots a month, no worries about hair, absorbtion, rubbing off, smell, convienence......etc........

----------


## Vettester

> I used Androderm for 2 years and what a complete waste of time. My levels were so inconsistent, one time I got my levels to 1100ng/dl on that stuff. Another time I used 3-5mg patches a day for a month and my levels came back at 87ng/dl. Once I switched to injectables, Test-Cyp, my levels were stable within a few months and have been running that way for about a year, hassle free. I use 200mgs every 10 days, 3 shots a month, no worries about hair, absorbtion, rubbing off, smell, convienence......etc........


Exactly right, the stability issue is a BIG thing. In my case, things were fine for about 5 months then I started feeling real crappy. My lipid profile went to hell and I wasn't seeing any gains at all at the gym, no matter how hard I tried. Test Cyp fixed that real quick. 

Enfuego, you're on the right track with your workout/cardio sessions that you are doing, so keep that part of it up. Also, jump full throttle into the diet section and learn everything you can about it. I know you have these concerns about the Gel, and I think you know where most of the TRT guys stand on the stuff. IMO, I would contact your doctor now, instead of Feb., and tell him/her that you want to switch out to injections because of your concerns.

----------


## Enfuego129

> Exactly right, the stability issue is a BIG thing. In my case, things were fine for about 5 months then I started feeling real crappy. My lipid profile went to hell and I wasn't seeing any gains at all at the gym, no matter how hard I tried. Test Cyp fixed that real quick. 
> 
> Enfuego, you're on the right track with your workout/cardio sessions that you are doing, so keep that part of it up. Also, jump full throttle into the diet section and learn everything you can about it. I know you have these concerns about the Gel, and I think you know where most of the TRT guys stand on the stuff. IMO, I would contact your doctor now, instead of Feb., and tell him/her that you want to switch out to injections because of your concerns.


Ill give the doctor a call. Do you think two weeks on Androgel will be enough to give accurate bloodwork? What buzz words should I focus on other than contact issues. 

FYI, I have noticed a great improvement in my mood, depression and patience. I would rate it a 3 out of 10 before TRT and now maybe a 8 out of 10), I have also noticed a similar improvement in my energy 3-10 before and now 6 or 7 out of 10. I have not noticed any improvement in strength or endurance and my body composition appears the same, with my weight being stable. No weight loss regardless of activity. My libido is not as strong as I would like erections being OK but not like they were in my 20's or even 30's. Regarding diet, I will always agree that it could use some work. 

What buzz words should I hit with him? Remember he is my HMO doctor so everything must go through him first.
Low libido, low energy, slight depression, transfer issues, weight. Regarding weight how do you recommend I approach possible estrogen issues and the majority of my weight being around my abdomen and possible GYNO. Let the blood work speak for itself.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ill give the doctor a call. Do you think two weeks on Androgel will be enough to give accurate bloodwork? What buzz words should I focus on other than contact issues. 
> 
> FYI, I have noticed a great improvement in my mood, depression and patience. I would rate it a 3 out of 10 before TRT and now maybe a 8 out of 10), I have also noticed a similar improvement in my energy 3-10 before and now 6 or 7 out of 10. I have not noticed any improvement in strength or endurance and my body composition appears the same, with my weight being stable. No weight loss regardless of activity. My libido is not as strong as I would like erections being OK but not like they were in my 20's or even 30's. Regarding diet, I will always agree that it could use some work. 
> 
> What buzz words should I hit with him? Remember he is my HMO doctor so everything must go through him first.
> Low libido, low energy, slight depression, transfer issues, weight. Regarding weight how do you recommend I approach possible estrogen issues and the majority of my weight being around my abdomen and possible GYNO. Let the blood work speak for itself.


NO....dont let the blood work speak for itself....

but..sounds like you cant just threaten to fire him cuz of hmo? yes my endo did bloodwork on me after 2 weeks and ALTHOUGH it came back low, she was still happy enuff for me to be "patient" on the 5mg ed androgel(like your doing)....
I FIRED HER ASS
went to another endo...he wrote me for 10mg androgel....then he said my bloodwork had an too high androgen index and told me not to do 10mg....somehow i convinced him to write for low dose injects...he expected me to pick it up at the pharmacy and come in for my shot...HA! i got that vial and headed for the hills!!!!!!!!! never gave me shit about it....even gave me refills over the phone...
key words to talk him into it...how about uh....your kid was playing around with the pump or messing with the packets...blah blah blah.....you cant be taking the time EVERYDAY to spread and dry then dress...it stinks....i WANT injectable....
might be hard to get the anti estrogen...its not a common rx..

----------


## Vettester

^^ Agree totally with JPK ^^

No buzz words needed, just express your legit concerns and say, "I want to try the injections for awhile." If the doc starts jerking you and feeding you BS, then consider moving on to a new one. I had an Endo try telling me that it was illegal for me to have Test Cyp in my possession, as for it was a Class III Controlled Substance, which in his definition meant that they, the doctors, are the ones who control it. He actually fired me when I sent him an article from the Endo Journal Reports that went against the grain of several things he was telling me, including what the normal ranges should be with men on HRT in their 40's. The guy was an egotistical dick who literally knew squat about HRT. He even said that no medical professionals check free testosterone levels , as for there are no set standards for it. I guess I'm telling you this so that you know this stuff exists when it comes to HRT. I'm always skeptical when I hear about a doc prescribing AndroGel or cremes, and they fail to check estro levels and other vital hormone levels.

Just because you're the patient doesn't mean that you don't have a say in the matter, or that you can't be educated and be part of your own solution. Some docs don't like this, as in the case of my ex-endo, as for it truthfully took a lot of the control out of his hands.

----------


## Enfuego129

Thanks guys, you have been great. I talked it over with my wife yesterday and she seems OK with switching to injections and possibly having to do them for me. I realize I can switch doctors if i'm not getting what I want from him but if I switch that means my wife will also have to come along due to the HMO. She likes our GP and has no complaints (he looks like George Clooney). Ill let you know what happens after the weekend.

----------


## zaggahamma

if youre ok with the wife diggin on the clooney look a like then u def need to get some test in you lol

----------


## DSW

Well I also just started Androgel and have been reading up on this shit forever, I was tested and my t levels were 351, the doc tried putting me on zoloft for depression at first and then I told her i wanted t replacement so she started me on t gel 1% 5mg, the only way I can ever feel this work is if I put it on my balls, and I have read bad stuff about that. I go back on the 3rd Im gonna request shots. I have a lack of facial hair do you think the t replacement will help with that issue im 26 and very little facial hair. and high body mass index, low muscle tone. any help would be appreciated. Just FYI im dealing with military docs so it is a little different.

----------


## Vettester

DSW, DO NOT, I repeat, Do Not Put it on your Balls!!!! You can mess yourself up big time. Keep it on the abs or shoulders if you're going to be using it. I really want to get your story and throw you some thoughts. With that said, start a NEW thread so that we don't hijack this thread.

----------


## Enfuego129

Not a problem if you want to continue here. This thread seems to be dying anyway. 

Vette, I am interested in what you have to say regarding the testicular applications. I want to learn as much as I can about this stuff.

----------

